# rex- a thanksgiving miracle



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

some of you probably remember the diamond dog food fiasco and my 3 dogs.
diamond ended up covering all my vet bills, for all 3. $3750.

rex continued to suffer with horrid numbers.
i gave him a liver support diet, sam-e , milk thistle. about 2 months ago, i added chinese herbs.
except for the alk which is a bit high due to .5 pred every 3 days, all his numbers are normal. including the alt which was thru the roof.
i'm a happy girl.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What great news! I can only imagine how wonderful it was for you to hear that!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome news! You certainly have every reason to the happy. Happy Thanksgiving .... gobble, gobble!!!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

So glad Rex is doing better!

Was so worried a while back when he wasn't responding to treatment


----------

